# Removal of a retroperitoneal abscess drainage catheter



## raechelz (Jan 27, 2011)

Good Morning,

Is the removal bundled into 49061?  My instinct says if the physician put it in then he can not bill for the removal however ACR states the code has no global period and it doesn't.  I can't find a removal code.  

What do you think?

Raechel


----------

